# Minox 2203 Enlarger?



## Mfreitas21 (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any info they can share with me about this? It is in beautiful condition and works. Trying to learn more about it. 

Thanks, Mark


----------



## compur (Jul 23, 2013)

It's for enlarging sub-mini (8x11mm) negatives as produced by the Minox "spy" cameras.


----------



## Mfreitas21 (Jul 23, 2013)

How rare are they? I have tried to estimate a price for it but have not found much. I have no use for it so I was going to put on ebay so it can go to someone who could appreciate it.


----------

